# Trifexis causing death in dogs



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I posted in another thread about Trifexis. We met a woman a several months ago who gave one dose of Triefexis to her 18 month old German Shepherd. The dog died about 48 hours later.


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

That is rather curious. However, just because there is something from China in the product does not necessarily mean THAT is the issue. Based on that article posted, it does say that they've checked into that facility and are not finding something that should be a problem. Oral flea medications are starting to become pretty popular with how well Conformis did. I'm glad I live where I don't have to worry about fleas so much.

Only thing that I will say, which I say to the whole jerky treat thing, is that unless there is evidence that points to the drug directly, it is still speculation to what did it. Unlike with people, the dog's shock organ (which is what hits first with an anaphylatic reaction) is the GI tract. If you give something to a dog (medication/vaccine, etc) and within a short amount of time they start vomiting, that's a severe reaction. It isn't always within the 20-30 minutes right after something either. Cats have respiratory issues like people do.

I could see a severe allergy being a problem with this. Mostly because of the signs, and like with that one dog having febrile seizures, it correlates in a way. However it's speculating on my part. I actually HAD an anaphylactic reaction to my first MMR vaccine as a child. Within 40 minutes, I had stopped breathing. Before that I'd just been kind of quiet. My grandfather was a fire chief and performed CPR until parametics could make it through the snow to where we were and take me to the hospital. My mother only recently told me during that whole thing I had a fever of 108 and was having febrile seizures. Which made the spinal tap I knew I had make much more sense to me now. That was a severe allergic reaction, not something 100% predictable since many people have more than one MMR vaccine with no trouble. I wasn't as lucky.

I do hope that they can figure out what the problem is and either fix that or rethink how the product is put together. Medications have to go through testing before they make it to the market, so if they were only having mild problems, the question would be, what's going on now?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Personally, I would love to see Trifexis and Comfortis pulled off the market.

I opened a thread earlier this year about the issues my senior lab mix had with Trifexis, Yes, we could not say for sure if it was the Trifexis but odd how his symptoms stopped once Trifexis was taken out of the equation. My lab mix was drinking and peeing excessively, to the point of dribbling urine. The only new thing in his system was Trifexis, before that Comfortis, given for several months. Once I stopped giving it to him, he returned back to normal. His urine specific gravity on the drug was so diluted, he was not concentrating his urine - all back to normal after stopping Trifexis. I personally think it is the drug 'Spinosad' that is the culprit.

Here is the mentioned thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ssible-urinary-issues-trifexis-comfortis.html


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I have heard several stories from friends with dogs having trouble with Trifexis.. whether it was light/odd symptoms to full on violent throwing up for two days. I never tried it with Keisel but decided to use Comfortis and he hasn't had a problem. I still do get anxious every time I give it to him.. I actually space it out every other month just because I don't like it in his system. topicals just don't work for him. :-/


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

What do you all use if you don't use an oral flea medicine? We won't use topical.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

I actually am more suspicious of the spinosad too. I wouldn't use it myself. No need with the lack of fleas here. My kids do fine on Heartgard for preventative. The company that makes it I trust and like their products. It just would be more of an impact if people had what the cause of death was explored. Even if the only difference is that drug, the company has their research to stand behind if not enough people who have the issue step up with proof of what happened. 

It would be nice if the company would pull the medication and retest things, but that all depends on the company. It is the scientist in me that crops up with proof being needed to support claims. It's basic scientific method to prove your hypothesis lol. 

Though pets getting sick should be spread. My first shepherd had kidney issues after 3 doses of Deramaxx. I know people who have no issue. I reported what happened and the outcome, which was favorable. The more reports the more they have to research it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I spoke to my vet about this today. She has spoken to one of the vets at Elanco and also to the vet who performed the necropsy on two of the dead pups. At this time, they do not believe that Trifexis played a part in these puppies deaths. She did go on to describe what was found in the necropsy and what they believed was the cause.
One thing that she did say that I found very interesting, is that if you have a dog that dies, and you believe that trifexis is the reason, all you have to do is contact them and they will pay for all of the testing to determine what the cause of death is. They do NOT take the dog/puppy. You take it to a facility of your choosing and they pay all of the expenses. They also request and pay for more than just a normal necropsy. They do full tissue samples and biopsies. I believe that shows that they really want to know if their product is harmful. I know that one of the pups died relatively soon after taking the pill but the other 2 didn't die until 3 weeks later. I would have expected a more immediate response. 
My own personal belief is that the less chemical in my dogs system, the better. My dogs have never had trifexis and only get comfortis if I see a flea on them, usually once a year during the summer months. They get garlic regularly to make them unappealing to fleas, ticks, and mosquito's. When I see a flea on them, they get their dose of comfortis and I increase their garlic for the rest of the season. 
Some of my clients use trifexis with no issues. 
Trifexis is a tri level pill. It is supposed to take care of fleas, heartworms, and worms. I don't think it should be given to any puppy, but that is just my opinion. My vet disagrees and believes that it is safe for pups. My reasoning is that I would rather give a pup their worming medication, wait a couple of weeks then give the pup a comfortis, wait then a couple of weeks then give a heart worm pill. If the pup doesn't have any reaction to the medications separately, then I would feel safe giving the trifexis. I do something similar with vaccination. My pups never get a rabies vaccine on the same day that they get their DHPP and the first one is always a 1 year. It is done a few weeks to a month later. If they don't have a reaction to either vaccine, I feel comfortable giving the 3 year rabies and DHPP when the time comes. 
While I sympathize with the families, I don't feel that the media creating mass hysteria about a product that has worked very well for so many is wise or productive. 
Bottom line. Read, research, discuss with your vet, and make the best decision possible for your fur family.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

goldhaven said:


> My dogs have never had trifexis and only get comfortis if I see a flea on them, usually once a year during the summer months. They get garlic regularly to make them unappealing to fleas, ticks, and mosquito's. When I see a flea on them, they get their dose of comfortis and I increase their garlic for the rest of the season.



I thought you weren't suppose to give dogs garlic? It's on every "not to feed" list I have seen. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear was on Trifexis w/o problems for over six months. We switched to Heartguard+ b/c Trifexis got too expensive for us. We have yet to restart flea/tick protection but have three vials of Frontline+ on hand if need-be.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am one of the members who has given Comfortis and Heartguard +, then switched to the Trifexis when it became available since it's the combo of the two, for years to both of my dogs without any problems. 

After reading several threads here on the forum and getting some info on Sentinel in the mail I switched my guys to Sentinel. It does not kill fleas like the Comfortis or Trifexis does, works OK, not 100% thrilled with it with. 

I live in an area where topicals do not work-I'm on East Coast. It's always damp and humid here. 

Before switching to Sentinel, I asked my Vet clinic if they had received any reports from clients about problems with Trifexis and they had not received any.

It's like everything else, some dogs won't have problems where others may. 
There are members here on the Forum who have dogs that had bad reactions to the topicals.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

It is funny that you should ask that. I just got back from vets and had them copy a good article about garlic in Dog Fancy's Natural Dog magazine. I have been looking for the article online so that I can post it, but so far am unable to find it. I have known for some time that garlic is one of those controversial foods on the do not for dog list. I know others, like myself, who have been using it for years with great success, and I have read all of the "danger" articles posted about it. I have also discussed it with my vet. One of my girls is enrolled in GR lifetime study and has her blood work done yearly. So far it has come back completely normal and she has had garlic instead of flea treatments since I got her at 8 weeks old. Since I can't post the article in question, I will try to summarize. Garlic in *large doses* can have negative effects on dogs. The reason that I liked this article so much is that it actually said how much is too much. According to the article,"the truth about garlic, harmful or helpful",


> "a 75 lb. dog would have to eat 75 cloves of garlic in one meal before its red blood cells experience any adverse effects"


It also goes on to say,


> "To compare, drinking excessive amounts of water can kill you ---- a condition known as water intoxication....Perhaps moderation is the key to good health".


While searching for this article online I did find this article Garlic For Dogs: Poison Or Medicine? | Dogs Naturally Magazine

As I stated in my earlier post. Do your own research and discuss with your vet. My vet and I don't always agree on everything but we respect each others opinions. After all, they are only opinions. You and I could read the same articles and do the exact same research and come up with different opinions. The most important thing is not to take anyone's opinion as fact without doing your own research.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank has been on Trifexis for maybe 2 years now with no problems but these news articles/reports admittedly have me wondering about it's safety. I called my vet office today to voice my concerns. I'm going to switch Hank to a heartworm-only preventative and reevaluate in the spring. We never used flea preventative on Maggie (RIP) and never a flea problem. I might just not use any and see how it goes.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am an owner of a dog who had a horrific (and expensive) reaction to Comfortis. As Interceptor was going off the market and Frontline stopped working, our vet suggested I use my remaining Interceptor tablets with Comfortis until we ran out, then switch to Trifexis. She said he might be lethargic the first day but he would be fine in subsequent months. Lethargic doesn't begin to describe his reaction. He was lethargic for about 3 days, but I believed it would be OK the next month. I was totally wrong. On 1/1/13 I dosed my Toby, 9 years of age, with his second Comfortis, after giving him the Interceptor the day before, and within about 4 hours he started vomiting repeatedly. After 3 weeks and numerous emergency trips to the veterinary clinic we decided it was the Comfortis. We switched him to Heartgard Plus and Parastar Plus. He lost so much weight it took months to get it back on him. About the same time our new puppy got a complimentary dose of Trifexis- stomach distress in the form of soft stool for days and lethargy. Second month another complimentary dose- same thing. I took him off of it immediately and switched to Heartgard Plus and Parastar. We determined Parastar was as ineffective as Frontline and switched both dogs to Activyl Plus and we are very satisfied with it now. 

FYI, there is a class action forming against the manufacturer of Trifexis/Comfortis regarding the active ingredient -flea component of the formulations. It's not about whether it's sourced or made in China, but the ingredient being dangerous for dogs. They did the minimal testing to get the drug approved by the FDA but in reality it's affecting dogs in the real world adversely. My personal opinion is there needs to be more testing before introducing these new drugs into the market- I don't want my dog being a test subject.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

My german shepherd breeder just posted one of her clients 7 year old male died shortly after taking trifexis purchased from the vet...horrible. I haven't used any flea tick products in 2 years. And I live in Florida. Not one issue as far as fleas or ticks.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I am quitting using all that heartworm crap from the vet. I can't afford it. My breeder suggested I use straight ivermectin from TSC, dosage is: Ivomec 1% solution - 1/10 cc per 10 lbs. of dog weight
One bottle would last me a couple years and costs dramatically less! It is given orally every 45 days.
For fleas and parasites I am going to use diatomaceous earth in their food and in and around their living quarters.
Anyone else doing this?


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

vleffingwell said:


> I am quitting using all that heartworm crap from the vet. I can't afford it. My breeder suggested I use straight ivermectin from TSC, dosage is: Ivomec 1% solution - 1/10 cc per 10 lbs. of dog weight
> One bottle would last me a couple years and costs dramatically less! It is given orally every 45 days.
> For fleas and parasites I am going to use diatomaceous earth in their food and in and around their living quarters.
> Anyone else doing this?


I make meatballs with DE in them. I put the DE in more for internal parasites. I also put in garlic, ACV, eggs and egg shells. I haven't had a problem with fleas or ticks so I haven't had to treat my house or their bedding. In my yard, I bought 2 eucalyptus trees and replaced all of my pine bark nuggets with cedar chips. So far this seems to be working for me. Be careful with the DE. Make sure that neither you or the dogs inhale it or get it in their eyes. I don't use it on the dogs. I feed it to them.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

vleffingwell said:


> I am quitting using all that heartworm crap from the vet. I can't afford it. My breeder suggested I use straight ivermectin from TSC, dosage is: Ivomec 1% solution - 1/10 cc per 10 lbs. of dog weight
> One bottle would last me a couple years and costs dramatically less! It is given orally every 45 days.
> For fleas and parasites I am going to use diatomaceous earth in their food and in and around their living quarters.
> Anyone else doing this?


Where do you get the straight ivermectin? Tractor supply store? I would def get that


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

vleffingwell said:


> I am quitting using all that heartworm crap from the vet. I can't afford it. My breeder suggested I use straight ivermectin from TSC, dosage is: Ivomec 1% solution - 1/10 cc per 10 lbs. of dog weight
> One bottle would last me a couple years and costs dramatically less! It is given orally every 45 days.
> For fleas and parasites I am going to use diatomaceous earth in their food and in and around their living quarters.
> Anyone else doing this?


I wouldn't do the straight ivermectin without some serious consideration of the consquences and risks, and for those in areas where heartworm disease/mosquitoes are epidemic such as the south, I wouldn't do it that way at all because the risk of underdosing might result in a heartworm infection. The commercial brands like Heartgard and Iverheart provide guarantees with proper use and will pay for the expense of heartworm treatment if the dog contracts it while on the preventive. Treat heartworm disease is expensive and it's not easy on the dogs, sometimes fatal. The commercial heartworm preventive manufacturers generally have a proven track record in protecting our dogs as well.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I was a vets office and a rep for Trifexis was there given his spiel and handed me a sample, he went on and on about how great it was and how safe it was for all dogs etc...The one thing he didn't mention during this whole thing was that a dog who has seizures shouldn't take it...After his finally stop talking I asked and he said NO a dog with seizures shouldn't take it. I looked at him and said maybe you should mention this to people up front. He then tried to get to give it to my other non seizure dogs...um No thanks....I didnt care for him or the way he was trying to push it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

From the Trifexis product insert:


> Adverse Reactions
> 
> *In a well-controlled US field study, which included a total of 352 dogs (176 treated with TRIFEXIS and 176 treated with an active control)*, no serious adverse reactions were attributed to administration of TRIFEXIS. All reactions were regarded as mild.
> 
> ...


Basically they received approval from the FDA for dosing 176 dogs with Trifexis for only 6 months.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Dallas Gold for your post. I also am puzzled. In 3 yrs 3300 dogs have had severe vomiting after ingestion. That was enough for me to get the message out- 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

This is there study? 176 dogs in 6 months? Unacceptable.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Goldhaven, thanks for sharing! I give Brie fresh veggies and fruit while I cook. One night while I was cleaning garlic she looked at me as if to day, "where's mine?" I gave her a clove and she liked it! The article was informative and answered one question, "how much?" The other question, how often do you give garlic? Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

It's all too scary


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

UPDATE:

http://m.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/owners-blame-700-dog-deaths-trifexis/nb5B4/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

